# 2006 DODGE RAM 2500 Sport for plowing?



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just found your site and think its awsome ! So, i figured i would shoot out a question.

I currently have a 2006 Avalanche with a 8ft straight Hiniker plow (love the Hiniker!)

now, ive noticed that the front end if the Avalanche has started to sag a little, and im thinking the plow is a little heavier for the Avalanche. Which leads me to buy another pick up (need another winter vehicle anyhow...)

so, ive been looking at getting a Ram 2500. not too many around for sale in good condition (im in Ont. Canada). I HAVE found one but am worried it might not be able to do the job....

its an 2006 DODGE RAM 2500 Sport Quad Cab 4x4 (Gas) with factory towing package. Engine : 5.7 HEMI MAGNUM

now, my worry is the SPORT part of it. will it still be able to take the "punishment" of the plowing

i look forward to hearing your thoughts !


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

RoguePrince;837418 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just found your site and think its awsome ! So, i figured i would shoot out a question.
> 
> ...


You do know that the Sport package is only painted bumpers and grille right? Why would it not hold up? The paint make get scratched I guess


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

NBI Lawn;837427 said:


> You do know that the Sport package is only painted bumpers and grille right? Why would it not hold up? The paint make get scratched I guess


yep my poor sport is all scrathced up


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

one more question.. 

ive been doing some reading about the springs being changed (in another thread) and was wondering.. if i was to get this pickup, would it be wise to get the shocks changed also or not, since the plow is only 614 lbs ....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a 7.6 meyer on mine for 4 years now and the previous owner had a plow on it as well since new the shocks are still factory 

it got 126k miles on it now and I got the diesel which is heavier now I am starting to feel its time for new shocks 

I also run a 2 inch leveling kit which takes away the sag in the front from the heavy diesel motor


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have an 06 with the Cummins and a 8' Hiniker and it does just fine. With a gas motor you will be just fine with an 8'er. It probably has a plow prep on it too. If you were running it on a half ton avalanche why worry about putting it on a 3/4ton solid axle truck? Its what they were made for


----------



## MNBOY (Aug 16, 2005)

Most of my plowing is done with my 05 Ram 2500 with the Hemi. Plenty of pushing power and comfortable to sit in for hours.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I have th 9.2 VXT on my '08 2500 Hemi... It's awesome.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that truck will barely feel it good luck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RoguePrince;837418 said:


> I currently have a 2006 Avalanche with a 8ft straight Hiniker plow (love the Hiniker!)!


I have carried a 9'1" 28V, 8'6" straight blade, and a 8'6" Mega Vee on my 05 Dodge 2500 5.7 Hemi. Never an issue.

Do you run timbrens on your Avalanche? Have you turned the t-bars? do you carry ballast?


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

basher;837683 said:


> Do you run timbrens on your Avalanche? Have you turned the t-bars? do you carry ballast?


No Timbrens, havent turned the t-bars and no ballast. ive only had the plow on the avalanche for one winter, and dont want to strain the poor thing too much. thats why im lookin for something more durable.

also, i just took out the 2500 for a ride. seems its been VERY well taken care of. only one thing caught my eye...

when i drove it in 4 wheel drive, and took a tight turn, it was jerking quite a bit. it somehow seems to jerk more than my Avalanche.. how bad does a dodge 4x4 jerk on tight turns?? (hope that makes some sense...??) or is that one of those questions that deserves a reply like : dont take tight turns .......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RoguePrince;837802 said:


> No Timbrens, havent turned the t-bars and no ballast. ive only had the plow on the avalanche for one winter, and dont want to strain the poor thing too much. thats why im lookin for something more durable.
> 
> Any one of those thing's would make a difference, all of them would make a BIG difference
> 
> when i drove it in 4 wheel drive, and took a tight turn, it was jerking quite a bit. it somehow seems to jerk more than my Avalanche.. how bad does a dodge 4x4 jerk on tight turns?? (hope that makes some sense...??) or is that one of those questions that deserves a reply like : dont take tight turns .......


Difference between solid axle and IFS


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The good thing is the 5.7l gas engine is much lighter than the 5.9 Cummins. Thus less sag in the front end and less wear and tear on the steering components. Also what gears in the axles??? 4.10= lots of fuel!!!!

What is the price range on the truck, 19-21k??? Before you buy it take a few others out for a ride. NTM a 06 Cummins truck. If you plan on keeping a truck for many years I would consider a diesel truck. They might be a little pricy initially but you want have to visit the pumps so much.


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

ya, i know about the Diesel trucks... the 2006 is priced at 21k (canadian) but he also has a 2005 Diesel priced at 29k ...which is over what i really want to go, since i will have to get new wiring harness and plow mount for my existing Hiniker...

but im definately gonna go drive a few others to see how they handle compared to this one.. and i only do plan on driving it during the winter, since i got the Avalanche and my TOY.. (avatar) 08 charger... (showcar)


----------



## malamuteman_1 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am hoping that an 2006 ram2500HD is enough I just put a Blizzard 860 on mine cant wait to use it !ussmileyflag


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd try the 05 lowball him and remember the diesel trucks will retain there value much better. At 21k for the gasser is on the high end of the spectrum. You can always try to sell the Avalanche complete plow and all and buy a used new plow for the Dodge. The timing is perfect. Check out the private sector for used diesels. Seen some higher milers going very cheap.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

have a 06 dodge 2500 with a cummings and use a blizzard 810 and if not for the bad bearings no problem


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Spell correctly PLEASE - Cummins


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;838688 said:


> I'd try the 05 lowball him and remember the diesel trucks will retain there value much better. At 21k for the gasser is on the high end of the spectrum. You can always try to sell the Avalanche complete plow and all and buy a used new plow for the Dodge. The timing is perfect. Check out the private sector for used diesels. Seen some higher milers going very cheap.


1. was thinking of giving him 19-20k for the gaser.. taxes and everything in.

2. cant sell the Avalanche... wifes been wanting one since they came out and i finally decided to get her one... its "her" baby

3. the 05 diesel is going for 29k and even if i low ball it will still be over what i want to pay for.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't settle too quick. I have seen many nice 3 genereration diesels go for those numbers. Sure they might be 1 or 2 years older and a few more KM's but the cummins diesels are worth it. Besides the 06 interior suck. They are stain magnets and impossible to keep clean. 

If you have to keep the Avalanche then making the Hiniker fit both trucks would be in your best intrest. Always nice to have options!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ the interior sucks bad on the 06+


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;839206 said:


> Don't settle too quick. I have seen many nice 3 genereration diesels go for those numbers. Sure they might be 1 or 2 years older and a few more KM's but the cummins diesels are worth it. Besides the 06 interior suck. They are stain magnets and impossible to keep clean.
> 
> If you have to keep the Avalanche then making the Hiniker fit both trucks would be in your best intrest. Always nice to have options!!!


ok Daff.. you have peaked my interest in getting the Diesel... starting to really consider it now.

as for the avalanche, ya, i do plan on keeping the plow mount on it... "just in case" .... that way im not down and out in a snow storm..

heres the details on the 2005 Diesel...

Price: $29,777.00
Year: 2005	
Make: DODGE
Model: RAM 2500 
Mileage: 119,000
Warranty : Available	
Engine : 5.9 TURBO DIESEL
Body : Quad Cab	
Transmission : Automatic
Cylinders : 6	
Fuel : Diesel
Drive : 4x4	Doors : 4
Passenger : 6	
Interior Color : Grey
Exterior Color : Black
Type : Quad Cab

Options: Alarm, AM/FM Stereo, Air Conditioning, Alloy Wheels, Anti-Lock Brakes, Anti-Theft, Bench Seat, CD Player, Driver Air Bag, Fog Lights, Intermittent Wipers, Keyless Entry, Power Brakes, Power Mirrors, Power Seat, Power Steering, Power Windows, Tinted Glass, Tow Package, 4th Door, Box Liner, Bucket Seats, Heated Seats, Leather Interior, Rear Sliding Window, Running Boards, Short Box, Cruise Control, Heated Mirrors, Power Locks, Tilt Wheel, Auto Dimming Mirrors, Dual Climate Controls, Block Heater, Passenger Air Bag, Premium Audio

Description : LOW KILOMETRES, ONE OWNER FROM NEW, ORIGINAL PAINT, LEATHER INTERIOR, POWER SUNROOF, FRONT SEAT HEATERS, CHROME SIDE STEP BARS, FACTORY TRAILER TOWING PACKAGE, BOX LINER, CHROME STONE AND BUG DEFLECTOR, FACTORY ALLOY ROAD WHEELS, RUNS AND DRIVES LIKE NEW.

thoughts?? comments?


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd definitely hold out,
I just purchased a 2004 Dodge 2500 Quadcab with 4x4 and Cummins in Sept of this year.
I ended up paying 19,500 for it Canadian...
Although mine has a big more kms(had 175km) and cloth interior etc. It was VERY clean and the previous owner had all records for it and the interior was like brand new. 
There were a couple other deals that passed me by during the purchase of my truck including one with the Laramie package which was also a 2004 and also included a V plow and tailgate spreader I forget how many kms were on that one but I believe it was under 150k and it went for 24,000 with the equip.
There was also a 2006 that was on the market but sold the next day before I had a chance to put a offer in on it.. It had high kms(200km) but it went for 18,000.

All of these were diesels and were in Canadian funds. So there are deals to be had just have to find them.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

they want way to much for that diesel with that kind of milage, if it was between the two id go with the gasser or find a better deal on the diesel, you can buy a new gasser for around the same price with a lifetme warranty.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

sno commander;839622 said:


> they want way to much for that diesel with that kind of milage, if it was between the two id go with the gasser or find a better deal on the diesel, you can buy a new gasser for around the same price with a lifetme warranty.


Hurry, though. 2010 models don't have lifetime anymore.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are kilometers, not miles- remember that.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

That equals out to be 75,000 miles, and $28,000.


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

well, im SOL...... the 2005 Diesel is SOLD... just went to test drive it today... and saw the damn red SOLD sign... must have sold it over the weekend.....

i did try a 2003 Diesel, but i didnt like it... too much rattling and the engine didnt sound "healthy"

og well.. back to the ol' drawing board.. or to the 2006 gaser.....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

RoguePrince;840702 said:


> well, im SOL...... the 2005 Diesel is SOLD... just went to test drive it today... and saw the damn red SOLD sign... must have sold it over the weekend.....
> 
> i did try a 2003 Diesel, but i didnt like it... too much rattling and the engine didnt sound "healthy"
> 
> og well.. back to the ol' drawing board.. or to the 2006 gaser.....


It was too much anyways. If you are up for a drive/flight I know of a 06' 2500 quad cab short box with 39,000 MILES and a 8.5" Hiniker plow that is damn near new. Truck is gray in color... $19,000 US dollars is the last price I saw on it

Its a Hemi/Auto

EDIT: If ya let me keep the blade I will drive it to the border
Double EDIT: I will drive it to Chicago... didnt realize where Kitchener was


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry dont know where I got my info from but the truck has 47,000 MILES and is $20,000USD. Oh and it doesnt sound like the plow is included but the truck is set up for a hiniker


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

Dodge guys,
I am contermplating putting a plow on my 01' dodge 2500 cummins quad cab. Here is my issue.

A couple of plow sites say not to put a plow on the sport package... Period. Does anyone know why??

jr
iowa


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Front axle capacity and meeting the requirements of FVMSSA 105 brake certification


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder why the sport would have any different axle capacity. The sport amounts to paint and a grill.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

A 3/4 ton Dodge will get the job done for sure. It will barely feel that weight of the plow you are talking about. As far as gas vs diesel goes...... I am so glad I got the diesel, and I think that you can find one for much less than you have so far but still in very good condition. Keep in mind that when plowing a Cummins will show you MUCH better mpg's than a Hemi.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jrbully;847446 said:


> I wonder why the sport would have any different axle capacity. The sport amounts to paint and a grill.


It's not the sport, it's the the quad cab diesel.


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

So when people say their mounts will fit an 01' dodge 2500 but not a dodge 2500 sport they are confused. I would think the frames would be identical.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The issue with the older sports is with many plows you have to cut into the lower part of the bumper to get mounts on. The sport bumper hangs lower. I had a 1999 quad short 3/4ton cummins that came from the dealer with an 8.5" Plow. It is fine to do but they did have to trim the bumper a little

Come to think of it you couldnt even get tow hooks on the sports until like 01 because the bumper was in the way. That may have started in 99 with the newer style bumper


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense!!
jr


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

well, i did it.

got the pick up. looks like a beast on the road but handles like a charm !!

waiting on getting new tires (BF Goodrich AT's) and the plow mount/harnesses.

will post pics as soon as i get the plow on..... (not that im asking for snow yet.. lol)


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

RoguePrince;849714 said:


> well, i did it.
> 
> got the pick up. looks like a beast on the road but handles like a charm !!
> 
> ...


which one did you end up with?


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

I AM LOOKING AT AN 8FT WESTERN UNIMOUNT ON WEDNESDAY EVENING. iT NEEDS CLEANED UP ACCORDING TO THE PRESENT OWNER. I PLAN ON BLASTING AND REPAINTING BEFORE I HOOK IT UP. I CAN'T WAIT FOR SNOW!!!


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

i ended up getting the 2006 2500 Sport Gaser. managed to get it for a lower price.

should be getting the plow mount and wiring some time this week on it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jrbully;849816 said:


> I AM LOOKING AT AN 8FT WESTERN UNIMOUNT ON WEDNESDAY EVENING. iT NEEDS CLEANED UP ACCORDING TO THE PRESENT OWNER. I PLAN ON BLASTING AND REPAINTING BEFORE I HOOK IT UP. I CAN'T WAIT FOR SNOW!!!


We are really pleased make sure the mount fits your truck Uni-mount mounts/wiring are hard to come by for newer trucks. Parts can be expensivepayup


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

'Ya sure did better than buying the diesel you were looking at. 28K American for a 4 year old truck with 75,000 on the odometer is WAY more than I'd pay. I can find an '08 diesel decked out in perfect condition with 30-40 thousand miles (not km's) for 30-32 grand all day long. And a diesel as well. You were going to pay far too much for that thing1 Somebody did you a favor by buying it before you got a chance.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

jrbully;849816 said:


> I AM LOOKING AT AN 8FT WESTERN UNIMOUNT ON WEDNESDAY EVENING. iT NEEDS CLEANED UP ACCORDING TO THE PRESENT OWNER. I PLAN ON BLASTING AND REPAINTING BEFORE I HOOK IT UP. I CAN'T WAIT FOR SNOW!!!











Please stop shouting.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

"Now that there's funny, I don't care what anybody says"!!! "Larry the Cable Guy"


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone driving a Colorado should not make jokes


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Why is that? I have no use for a 3/4 ton or higher. I do not need to compensate for anything so a midsize truck is just fine for what I need.


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

Gee, I thought we were joking here. I mean, you were joking about the "shouting" weren't you?

Sorry if I touched a nerve. I actually like little trucks. And the hot women who drive them

Don't freak dude, you took the first shot... If you don't like "joking" then don't do it.
jr


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

no arguing plz... leave that to the women !!! lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

jrbully;850634 said:


> Gee, I thought we were joking here. I mean, you were joking about the "shouting" weren't you?
> 
> Sorry if I touched a nerve. I actually like little trucks. And the hot women who drive them
> 
> ...


No nerve touched. On the internet especially forums, caps lock is looked at as yelling. I never said we were not joking about anything. I for one am for all fun and games and jokes. I simply stated the fact I have no use for a larger vehicle than what I have, some drive large vehicles to compensate for lack of other things be it height or length whatever. I think we have disrupted this thread enough with nonsense. Best of luck with the new vehicle to the OP.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Harleyjeff;850097 said:


> 'Ya sure did better than buying the diesel you were looking at. 28K American for a 4 year old truck with 75,000 on the odometer is WAY more than I'd pay. I can find an '08 diesel decked out in perfect condition with 30-40 thousand miles (not km's) for 30-32 grand all day long. And a diesel as well. You were going to pay far too much for that thing1 Somebody did you a favor by buying it before you got a chance.


Hate to say it but NO!!!! That is the going rate for a 05 Dodge 2500 diesel this region on the lot. Here in Canada there is a real shortage of used vehicles from the lack of new vehicles on the lots. No new vehicles translates to no trade ins and so on. So the only vehicles are the lease trade ins and the prices of vehicles (used) has been elevated about 20- 30% over the last few months.

As for the gasser, glad you got it for less. Put it to work and enjoy.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;851179 said:


> Hate to say it but NO!!!! That is the going rate for a 05 Dodge 2500 diesel this region on the lot. Here in Canada there is a real shortage of used vehicles from the lack of new vehicles on the lots. No new vehicles translates to no trade ins and so on. So the only vehicles are the lease trade ins and the prices of vehicles (used) has been elevated about 20- 30% over the last few months.
> 
> As for the gasser, glad you got it for less. Put it to work and enjoy.


Why can't he buy one on e-bay and come pick it up??? If you look for yourself, you'll see the prices I'm talking about.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

To make it worth your time the purchase price needs to be 40% less than what it is here. You have to have it shipped, pay the duty, the exchange rate, taxes, change the cluster and then have it inspected to make sure it complies to Canadian standards. Not to mention all this takes time. Unless it is a smoken deal then it is worth it. 

Also after this is all said and done the truck will be flaged by the used car package since the history report will be incomplete. So would you sign on the dotted line????

I have found if you remain patient a deal will come up, not to say I would never import one from the US. Love to find a 1998 CTD 3500 dually 4x4 5 speed 12valver with leather. For that truck I would make the effort if the price was right.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys with the sport package, will they still cover you under warranty if you blow a transmission without the plow prep group? My new truck 07 dodge 5.9l I'm getting has trailering group but not the plow prep. It does have Hd cooler for tranny.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think that will depend on your service manager, a good service manager will make a world of difference on warranty work. Unless you have an extended warranty im sure your trans will last longer than the 36k. I would install a temp gauge on the trans, pretty cheap insurance.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Funny how a dealership will do back flips for you when they know you are a fequent customer. If they don't want to help you explain to the new car sales manager on how you will be giving your loyalty to another dealership!!! Just remember the ball is in our court now, if they don't want to help move on!! Customer service is one of the most important elements in purchasing anything!!! I have walked away from the best deal to settle for paying a little more for great service.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chris_morrison;858847 said:


> You guys with the sport package, will they still cover you under warranty if you blow a transmission without the plow prep group? My new truck 07 dodge 5.9l I'm getting has trailering group but not the plow prep. It does have Hd cooler for tranny.


I dont think a plow prep is an option on the diesel.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

NBI Lawn;859890 said:


> I dont think a plow prep is an option on the diesel.


my 07 5.9 has the plow prep


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

NBI Lawn;859890 said:


> I dont think a plow prep is an option on the diesel.


It's not an option with the quad cab diesel...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

jomofo;860391 said:


> It's not an option with the quad cab diesel...


you can get the plow prep with the quad cab diesel, i have one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NBI Lawn;859890 said:


> I dont think a plow prep is an option on the diesel.





sno commander;859922 said:


> my 07 5.9 has the plow prep





jomofo;860391 said:


> It's not an option with the quad cab diesel...





sno commander;860407 said:


> you can get the plow prep with the quad cab diesel, i have one.


Just having it doesn't mean you can carry a plow. You have to find the unit that meets the weight limits of the vehicle and the diesel. Sometimes with very unsatisfactory results.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Sno commander - didnt' you get yours as some sort of one off late model? I've been through it with Dodge about a bazzillion times, and while it may be rarely possible to get one, it's not offered as an option you could just get on a new truck from the factory 'cause you told them you wanted it that way...

edit - just saw you have it with the 5.9 - dont' know about that set up - I was talking about the new 6.7. I think there is someone rolling around here who did get that set up.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

jomofo;860506 said:


> Sno commander - didnt' you get yours as some sort of one off late model? I've been through it with Dodge about a bazzillion times, and while it may be rarely possible to get one, it's not offered as an option you could just get on a new truck from the factory 'cause you told them you wanted it that way...
> 
> edit - just saw you have it with the 5.9 - dont' know about that set up - I was talking about the new 6.7. I think there is someone rolling around here who did get that set up.


if you go on dodge's website you can get the plow prep on the 6.7 with the quad cab too. But like basher said above, doesn't mean you can put any plow on it.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in Canada, trucks are hard to find up here. 2006 Dodge Ram 2500SLT 65,000kms, 5.9l Cummins, mint shape never plowed 29,000CDN + tax and I have to go get about a 400$ expense. What do you guys think?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

^^seems about right $$ wise. 06 was a great year!!! Love mine.... only real issues are the universals and the crappy cloth interior.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

or I can get a 2008 Dodge ram Regular Cab SLT 6.7l cummins with 65000kms for 29500 plus tax...which would you guy take?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would stick with the 5.9l. The jury is still out on the reliabilty and fuel milage issues with the 6.7. The 5.9 is proven and true. The block is good for 500km plus. The main issues stem from fuel and delivery. Stick to the high dollar fuel filters and high quality diesel and the truck will make you smile!!!! Nothin better than the Cummins grin and the knowledge that you can pull a house.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

You say stick to high dollar fuel filters and high quality diesel for the 5.9l or 6.7 or both? Seems like around here Diesel is Diesel, cant buy top grade. I had a warranty report done by a dealer on the 6.7l truck and the first 60000kms not one issue, however it was flashed once's at 61000 and now has 65000. The dealer around here(my father in law) told me not to be scared of the 6.7l and to not drive it easy as it meant to be driving hard. For an extra 500$ I get a 2 year newer truck, I've driving the truck works awesome, and more warranty. However the 5.9l is what I want. Anyone have the 6.7l on this site? Hows it plowing?


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Lot's of those 6.7's run great - but my neighbor has one that won't stay out the dealer's bay. Engine light goes on like it's there to help you read or something... 9 visits in the last year.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

One more question about the 6.7l....if you cant let it Idle how do I warm it up?


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a question about my 01' cummins. I live i central Iowa. It gets very cold here. Lows can be well below -20 with wind chills less than that. 
How and what do I do to keep the "green beast" running well as it gets colder? 
At what temp should I start to plug in at night?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

put a bottle of anti gel ever fillup, id plug it in when it gets around 0 at night, change your fuel filter before winter and keep a spare on hand and make sure your batteries are good.


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

sno commander;863025 said:


> put a bottle of anti gel ever fillup, id plug it in when it gets around 0 at night, change your fuel filter before winter and keep a spare on hand and make sure your batteries are good.


Thanks Sno Commander


----------

